# no more image dynamics?



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

how sad


----------



## diebenkorn (Jan 3, 2009)

already two other threads about this.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

i apologize, saw the message on th website and heard mention in another thread. thought it would be in this section guess i should have searched.


----------



## melverc (Oct 2, 2008)

Great products, A real loss for the car audio world
:bigcry::bigcry::bigcry::bigcry:


----------



## InCarAudioVideo (Dec 4, 2010)

I checked with suppliers, there will still be image dynamics, they're not closing down. 

the factory is still churning and ship out subs.

its just problem w the higher-ups.

I'll gladly sell you any ID product you want 

ID Online 
www.incaraudiovideo.com


----------

